# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  What are the laws in Texas regarding catching native species of snakes?

## Bellabob

I'm not going to KEEP them, but I want to know if there would be any rules about just catching them, looking at them, and then just letting them go. I LOVE seeing snakes in the wild, and I have caught a few. But I need to know.

I can't find ANY websites telling me. I live in Caldwell county in Central Texas, maybe that will help.

Thanks, also, does anyone here happen ot live in Texas?

----------

